# A problem is preventing Windows from accurately checking the license



## redrail (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello,

I'm using XP-prof (SP2).
I uninstalled this program: Ulead GIF Animator.

After doing so I got this message before Windows logs me on:
A problem is preventing Windows from accurately checking the license for this computer. Error code: 0x80070002

I can only use windows in "save mode without network" - save mode with network does not fonction - I get the same error message when I try "save mode witkh network (A problem is preventing Windows from accurately checking the license for this computer. Error code: 0x80070002).

What I did to resolve the problem:
- tried to reset my system.
- tried to delete HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Cryptography\Providers
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Cryptography\Providers

As stated in the article from Microsoft
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q310794

Could not find these keys in my register.

- I checked HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\MountedDevices
as stated in this article from microsoft. 
I found
'\DosDevices\A
'\DosDevices\B
'\DosDevices\C... to H (wich are the letters of the drives I use). 
I don't really know whether this is ok.

Can anyone help me?

Thank you,
Greetings,
Red ray:


----------



## redrail (Dec 27, 2007)

Searched a little bit more on google. Found this solution:
http://www.jsifaq.com/SF/Tips/Tip.aspx?id=8521

This worked!:4-clap:

Greetings,
Red


----------



## MadMack (Oct 21, 2007)

Well done!


----------

